# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  pic18f2550 sagatavoshana darbam

## moon

meiginu atkartot sho projektu http://www.semifluid.com/?p=24 , shis bus mans pirmais projeks ar mikrokontrolieri
plati jau esmu uztaisijis, picu vel nenopirku jo mani shodien aplauza - rit bus japamekle cita vieta  :: 
bet nu nav nemazakas sajegas ka tiek tas piks programmets lai tas veiktu vajadzigas darbibas 
cik saprotu tai shemai var pievienot shoshemu

bet nesaprotu kam vina domata un ko ar to var izdarit un ko ne(butu labi ja kads loti smalki un saprotimi visu izskaidrotu )

vel es atradu shadu programmetaju, lielakais taa pus ka visi vajadzigie komponenti man ir, lai to uzbuvetu 
http://products.foxdelta.com/art2003.htm
man tas ir nepiecieshams vai nee 
ceru uz jusu atsaucibu izskaidrot man kas kaa ir jadara.

----------


## jeecha

Jautaajums ko tieshi tu gribi ar to PIC dariit. "Mans pirmais projekts ar mikrokontrolieri" nav iisti pareiza atbilde - saakumaa vaig vienmeer uzstaadiit konkreetu meerkji ko tad shis projekts iisti dariis, nu taa lai vismaz kaads pirmais veelamais rezultaats buutu skaidrs.

Pievienotaa sheema ir RS232 sprieguma liimenju translators (RS232 nelieto TTL/CMOS spriegumu liimenjus, atshkjiriibaa no PIC kontroliera, liidz ar to lai piesleegtu kontrolieri pie seriaalaa porta ir vaidziigs shaads liimenju translators).

Patiesiibaa tas viss nav nepiecieshams ja nav akuutas nepiecieshamiibas kontrolieri kautkam piesleegt tieshi caur seriaalo portu (dotais kontrolieris kaareiz ir ar USB transiiveri - kaareiz lai komuniceetu ar datoru).

Lai kautko uztaisiitu ar doto mikrokontrolieri buus nepiecieshami sekojoshas lietas:
1) MPLAB IDE ar asambleri un eertiibas labad droshvien arii C kompilatoru (shos var par briivu novilkt no www.microchip.com);
2) Microchip USB Framework ja gribas lietot USB... kaada jeega bija njemt kontrolieri ar USB ja to nelietos (framework taapat var nokachaat no www.microchip.com);
2) dajebkaads PIC programmeris kas uztur sho chipu (piemeeram kaads leets PicKit2 clons no eBay derees ljoti labi). Vienu reizi naaksies chipu programmeet pa tiesho ar programmeri, vismaz lai ieliktu vinjaa USB bootloaderi ko peec tam var lietot chipu paarprogrammeejot pa taisno caur USB;
3) minimaalas lodeeshanas iemanjas (minimaalais komplekts aareejo detalju shim kontrolierim vareetu buut kristaals+kondensatori prieksh oscilatora, kondensators+rezistors prieksh MCLR pievilkshanas liidz VDD, kondensators prieksh USB sprieguma regulatora);
4) ljoti daudz veelmes un pacietiibas lasot datasheetus, peetot paraugus un nechiikstot forumos par to ka nekas nesanaak.

Ja ir kaadi konkreeti jautaajumi vai probleemas (ja protams jautaajumi nav taadi uz kuriem 10 minuutees var atbildi atrast googleejot vai palasot datasheetaa) - centiishos paliidzeet, ir pietiekami daudz pieredzes bijis ar tieshi PIC18F4550 (kas ir PIC18F2550 "lielais braalis").

----------


## moon

es taisu usb oscilografu, atkartojot izstradatu projektu 
autora piezimes par programmeshanu



> Source and Firmware
> The PIC must initially programmed with the ‘SAC_tinybld18F2550usb _20MHz_115200_48MHz’ hex file to program the bootloader on the PIC. Then, using Tiny PIC Bootloader, the hex file can be placed on the chip using the Tiny PIC Bootloader frontend with ‘12h 34h 56h 78h 90h’ in the ‘List of codes to send first:’ in the ‘Options’ menu.


 autora dotie lidzi faili
SAC_tinybld18F2550usb_20MHz_115200_48MHz.HEX


```
:020000040000FA
:04000000A0EF3FF03E
:087F3800000000000000000041
:107F4000240EAC6E190EAF6E900EAB6E46D8C10803
:107F500053E1550EAD6E4B0EAD6E006A3ED8F86E15
:107F6000076E3BD8F76EA96E38D8F66EA86E35D876
:107F7000016E012A00EE09F0F56E2FD8EC6E012E8D
:107F8000FBD700661FD007AC03D0040E1ED818D054
:107F900007AE04D00C00C40E18D812D0940E15D819
:107FA0000A00020E056E00EE0AF0200E066EEE507C
:107FB000F56E0F00062EFBD7840E07D8052EF5D7D9
:107FC000A694C9D74E0EAD6EC8D7A66E550EA76E35
:107FD000AA0EA76EA68200001200190E026E036A96
:107FE000046A9EAA03D0AE5000261200042EF9D7D0
:0C7FF000032EF6D7022EF3D7AB9E9ED7CF
:020000040030CA
:0E000000E43EF8E0FFFCBAFFFFFFFFFFFFFF4A
:00000001FF
```

 cik saprotu tad shitais ir bootloader(palabojiet ja taa nav) un to man ir jadabuu ieksha ar 1 posta doto shemu

18F2550 USB HID CRC Oscilloscope.hex un 18F2550 USB HID CRC Oscilloscope.c
cik saprotu fails dots ka programmas kods un otrs fails tas pats tik hex formata gatavs rakstishanai mikrokontrolieri
ar kadu devaisu un kadu programmu man tas ir jaieraksta mikrokontrolieri, jo programu ir daudz un kura kam domata neizprotu, pievienot pie datora es jau esmu atradis/uzzinajis 3 veidus (com ports - 1posta bilde, parallel port - pirma posta pedejais links, un protams usb) 
ko izveleties ?

usb_desc_hid 8-byte (vienigi shis nav dots hex formata) ar kadu programu no sho programu var pardzit hex formataa ???
ja negribas man neko sjkaidrot dat vismaz iedodiet precizu linku, jo informacija par piciem ir tik daudz ka gruti izshkirot to kas man vajadzigs.

----------


## jeecha

Ne gluzhi - bootloaderis tev jaadabuu iekshaa PICaa ar speciaalu programmeri (kaut vai to pashu PicKit2 clonu ko es mineeju). Kad shis konkreetais bootloaderis ir dabuuts iekshaa, tad pashu programmu var paarrakstiit caur seriaalo portu ar sheemu ko biji ielicis.

----------


## moon

mana logika atduras pret sienu 
lai ierakstitu bootloderi vajag nezkadu programmeri pirkt, bet lai pashu programu var ierakstit 2vus vadus piemetot pie chipa caur max232 mikreni
es neizprotu prieksh kam tad taa shemas  ar to max232 mikreni ja tik un taa vajag pickit2
un ko var izdarit piemeram ar shadu programmeri 


vai ari nemeiginat to visu izprast, bet ta vieta pie kada ar alus chetrpaku aiziet, lai to mikrokontrolieri ieprogrammee   ::

----------

